# Waage von Sartorius über Profibus auslesen



## jensel (2 Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

es handelt sich um folgendes Problem ich möchte eine Waage von Sartorius über eine mitgeliefert Schnittstell PR5210 auslesen bekomm das aber nicht hin.
Lese mit SFC 14 und schreibe mit SFC 15 diese beiden SFC´s zeigen auch keinen Fehler bei 8 Byte ich benutze dann noch den FB 103 zum beschreiben der DB`s zum senden bzw. endfangen.
Wie macht Ihr den sowas vielleicht ist das anders viel einfacher.

danke für eure hilfe

Jens


----------



## MSB (2 Mai 2011)

Handbuch ab Seite 41:
http://www.bucher.com.br/pdfs/sarto...sores/manual_operacao_PR_5210_alemao_v3.3.pdf

Die Grundidee mit FB ist schon iO.
Allerdings sollte man bei sowas DB's nicht direkt beschreiben, ebenso sollte die Adresse der Waage variabel über die Schnittstelle übergeben werden.
"Wiederverwendbarkeit" ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## jensel (2 Mai 2011)

ja danke dieses buch hab ich auch blicke da aber nicht dran lang wenn ich mal erlich bin


----------



## jensel (2 Mai 2011)

noc hzur info ich lese es mit sfc 14 aus wie folgt eingang 
peri W#16#120 für HW.adresse 288
record in P#M1000.0 Byte8

sfc 15 

peri W#16#120
Record P#M1040


----------



## Ralle (2 Mai 2011)

Satorius hatte ich auch schon einmal. Hier mal die damalig genutzten Bausteine. Den DB habe ich als AWL-Quelle angefügt, das .txt muß vor dem Import entfernt werden, ist nur zum Hochladen in das Forum nötig. Der DB hat in der Symbolik den Namen "DB_Waage"!







Ob die Aufteilung im DB noch aktuell ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen.

*PS: Den zweiten Thread zum Thema hab ich gelöscht, einmal posten reicht!*


----------



## jensel (3 Mai 2011)

Danke Ralle !!!

es geht einwandfrei !!!

Die DB Belegung die du mir geschickt hast stimmt auch noch !

Danke danke danke


----------

